# 1/4 scale John Deere



## rodue (Nov 9, 2017)

nice running little engine using a spark plug


----------



## rodue (Nov 10, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvqtDlgsorc[/ame] 


See it running on google, click above


----------



## Hopper (Nov 11, 2017)

That's neat. What a great old engine and a good job of making it.


----------



## Shipdisturber (Nov 13, 2017)

Did you buy the castings or make them yourself? Looks great I'll have to check it out on You Tube.


----------



## rodue (Nov 14, 2017)

Shipdisturber said:


> Did you buy the castings or make them yourself? Looks great I'll have to check it out on You Tube.



I cast them and I have a set to sell if your interested contact me.


----------



## a41capt (Nov 21, 2017)

Your link to the running video doesnt work.  Got something better?

Thanks,
John


----------

